# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  CAN WILD experiences/advices?

## WDr

Okay, so I got over this CAN-WILD (Like a deild, but instead of waking up by yourself in the middle of the night/morning, you use an alarm that only plays for a few seconds) technique a while ago, but I haven't got a LD from it yet. 

I also have had over a week long dry spell, and I really fel that this technique is right for me. My only problem is to stay awake in my brain... 

If you have some experience with this technique, please give me your advice on how to stay conscious.

Or to break a dryspell  :smiley:

----------


## Graves

I once heard about a way to counter dry-spells which is best not overused. What it basically consists of is making out that you are the best lucid dreamer in the world and truly believing that. Be as big headed as you possibly can be. It may sound ridiculous but it actually works.  :Cheeky: 

Anyway, what's this all about? Never heard of a ''CAN WILD'' - is it just waking up with an alarm that is temporary and not moving? 'Cause if that's the case the best advice I'd give is to pay particular attention to as many senses as you can internally stimulate. What I mean by that is maybe imagining yourself holding an apple and concentrating on how it feels. Perhaps you could try counting from 1 to 100 but _really_ feeling each number as it pops into your head (I tried this earlier actually during a brief meditation session and really got into it at one point. What I basically did was feel myself drawing out each number in turn with my finger in my mind's eye, but I also visually beheld this and spoke it aloud in my head as I did so). 

Your prime focus with any WILD/DEILD technique is to focus on what's _inside of you_, as it's your internal senses which govern the dream-world. Hope this helps.  ::D:

----------


## Arch

Graves he's talking about this :
http://www.dreamviews.com/f79/%2A%2A...-%2A%2A-87710/
I tried it once, but didn't wake up.
One week isn't a dryspell, some people get it for months, but don't worry you will have one soon.

Advise on staying concious,
Watch the back of your eyes
Attempt to visualise your previous dream
Count in your head
Focus on breathing

Hope it helped, good luck with your dreams  ::zzz::

----------


## Graves

Aha! Now I get it. I've seen this method before but with a different name.  :smiley:  

Still, I would suggest focusing in as a priority. It helps immensely.  ::D:

----------


## WDr

Thank you both for the advices! So, I have to consentrate to MAKE a dream? 

Well, it is probably worth a shot.  :smiley:  :smiley:  :smiley:

----------


## Matte87

One week dryspell hehe. There are two ways of looking at dryspells. 

1: You don't acknowledge that they exist thus giving them less power over you. You can't get lack of confidence that way. 

2: You acknowledge them and just know it's something that happens even to the best of us. You're not doing anything wrong, it's just something random.

Not sure which one is the right way (or if there is any "right way") but I'd like to look at it like the second way. I'd say either take a week off and relax or try very hard for an entire day with ADA, visualizations, daydreaming, RC'ing and all that. Perhaps REM rebound and WBTB and MILD. Nuke it!

----------


## Puffin

Moved to the WILD subforum.

----------


## WDr

OK, some more questions: I tried to count to keep myself awake, but I only remember counting to 8 before i went down  :tongue2:  I some more ways to keep the consciousness?

----------


## Graves

> I tried to count *to keep myself awake*



Okay, there's the classic mistake. *Don't* try to stay awake. It's physically impossible to dream while awake unless you're under the influence of something nasty like childhood night-terrors. Stay *aware*; what I mean by this is to not let yourself become unconscious, but at the same time lose your consciousness and allow yourself to fall asleep. This is where the magic happens. This may seem difficult to comprehend, but once you experience it you'll know exactly what I'm talking about.

----------


## WDr

Ok, then how to keep my AWARENESS? Happy now, Graves? :tongue2:

----------


## StingPT

A DEILD or CAN-WILD had never worked for me until I got the hang of the "switch". I dont know if it is the same for everyone, but when I wake up from a dream/alarm (CANWILD) I imediately try to relax my body as more as I can. I try to feel my body very heavy as im sinking into the bed. Try to increase and focus on that feeling.

When I do that I actually have a feeling of being slowly sucked by the bed (entering SP) and then my body seems to roll like if I was lying down at the beach and the waves are rolling and pushing me. When I notice Im already in a dream (its very real when you realize that, you really need to do a RC there).

----------


## WDr

> A DEILD or CAN-WILD had never worked for me until I got the hang of the "switch". I dont know if it is the same for everyone, but when I wake up from a dream/alarm (CANWILD) I imediately try to relax my body as more as I can. I try to feel my body very heavy as im sinking into the bed. Try to increase and focus on that feeling.
> 
> When I do that I actually have a feeling of being slowly sucked by the bed (entering SP) and then my body seems to roll like if I was lying down at the beach and the waves are rolling and pushing me. When I notice Im already in a dream (its very real when you realize that, you really need to do a RC there).



Thank you so much for the advice! I'm going to try that out tonight!  :smiley:

----------


## Mzzkc

Mmhmm, DEILDs and the like tend to be a lot easier if you're already intimately familiar with those final stages of a WILD where the transition occurs. The transition will typically happen on its own, but you'll need to be able to gauge when it does, or test it with a motionless RC, in order to get the dream rolling. 

As far as the transition goes, that's the trickiest part. And since you're using a DEILD method, all you need to do before the transition is let yourself drift back off to sleep, keeping yourself just above those waves of unconsciousness.

----------

